# New 2021 Super Cat 2021 Trailer 2019 F150 45k



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a new Hull and Trailer and a 2019 F150 with 20 hrs warranty till 9 2022 with option for the extended boat has half console cooler in front leaning post 1 livewell hyd Jackplate and hyd steering. 45k plus TTL can add other options but this will get you skinny with no wait. White hull gray floor 281 802 9151


----------

